# HELP! Advice on goat fencing



## NoviceHomesteader (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi all!
I know this is a FAQ but we need some fencing advice. We just purchased 18 acres that has about 2.5 acres already cleared (not counting the land the house is on). We have a mutual friend that is going through a divorce and getting rid of his 2 miniature horses and 4 goats (unknown breeds...I know I know). The cleared land is not yet fenced but we are looking into fencing it ourselves. So far, all we know is that we want to have 3-split rail fencing along the front side of the pasture (near the road so that it's more aesthetically pleasing, potentially all the way around depending on options for fencing the remaining 3 sides). We are wanting to also purchase the Red Brand Goat Fence from TSC to attach to the back of the 3-split rail fence. My questions are:
1. Is there a required height of fence necessary for goats?
2. Is it smart to fence all 4 sides with the 3-split rail fencing or is there a sturdy way to keep goats in without using wood?
3. What is the recommended space between each fence post? (8ft? 10ft?)
4. Can 4 goats and 2 miniature horses thrive on 2.5 acres of land? (potentially adding more later on)
5. As far as purchasing the goat wire, how should we attach it to the wood fence? Staple gun? Buy fence staples?

We aren't concerned about cost because we know that cheaper is most definitely not better. We do want to be efficient though and hopefully have to build the fence once and only have to repair it when necessary, not because of poor materials and improper installation.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 24, 2018)

Goats love to rub on fencing, to point they will ruin them.  A stand off wire at eye level that is electric will stop any rubbing.  Lots of good how to build fence out there.  If you use a tractor mounted post hole digger understand PTO can kill and cripple, be safe while working.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 25, 2018)

Mine rub on the fencing ALL the time. We used the stiff wire panels, 4x4 treated posts buried a minimum of 2ft. And treated 2x6s along top. Fencing was first stapled to 4x4s then we sandwiched it with the 2x6s. Went back and stapled to the 2x6s as well. Nothing is knocking it down.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 25, 2018)

the goat wire with 4x4 squares will work well.  yup, gotta fence all four sides with the goat wire because the goats will think you put the split rail fence up for them to play on.  required height will depend on the breed of goat but the goat wire should do nicely for anyone of them.  fence steeples to attach the wire to the post, staple gun staples are just not big enough.  how well the 2 mini's and 4 goats do on 2.5 acres depends on the type of forage there is.  just a thought but if you fence more than 2.5 acres now the goats and minis will be happy to help you clear it off.  good luck, you're going to love having them.  and pictures just because we love, did I say love pictures.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes! Fence staples. Not staple gun staples.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 26, 2018)

Goats will rub on the bottom third of the fence and sometimes 2 or 3 will rub the same spot together.....if there isn't enough tension and support given to the bottom of the fence, they will expose a gap that will allow others to escape. I wouldn't space the Tposts any more than 10' apart and if the extra $$ isn't an issue I would go with 8' distance between them....if ya still have issues a couple of 2"x6" boards screwed together and sandwiching the bottom of the fence should eliminate any issue with it.....or, ya could use electric hot wires to keep them off the fence all together.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 1, 2018)

I would think the large holes needed in the posts for a split rail fence would weaken them substantially, maybe they are more for boundary marking? 

Note that the sheep&goat fencing should be attached to braced posts (H braces or floating) and stretched tight with come-alongs before wrapping the wire around the post and back to itself. You don't want a floppy fence.

And yes, fence/poultry staples. Staple guns don't have much use in keeping animals in or safe. Maybe OK for making bunny cages as long as the bunnies are in a secure place.


----------

